# COLD SMOKING CHEESE SECOND TRY



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

Well, I never give up! Going to try again today to cold smoke some cheese in the Bayou Classic. I am determined to figure this out and last night a ton of you guys gave me some good information. Smokin Peachey shared a photo of his fire before the smoking. Going to try to duplicate his fire. It is obvious I had to much wood and lump going on yesterday. I will post the finished picks later this afternoon. Happy Smoking everyone. ADDING PICS ALONG THE WAY.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

Fire pic uploaded


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jan 16, 2019)

Is this another of your teases or do we really get to see the end of this one


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

No tease. Failed on my first cold cheese smoking yesterday. Got some good advise from the forum last night so I am back at it today. Hell, I'm a HAWG, BEEF AND VENISON smoker. New to the cheese deal. Gonna learn about smoking fish and seafood soon. Finished product pics later for sure.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

Jeff Wright said:


> Is this another of your teases or do we really get to see the end of this one


No tease. Failed on my first cold cheese smoking yesterday. Got some good advise from the forum last night so I am back at it today. Hell, I'm a HAWG, BEEF AND VENISON smoker. New to the cheese deal. Gonna learn about smoking fish and seafood soon. Finished product pics later for sure.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jan 16, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> No tease.


Lol, I was actually referring to your venison post the other day when you had us all watching then forgot the finale!!!

Good luck on this batch.  Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

Jeff Wright said:


> Lol, I was actually referring to your venison post the other day when you had us all watching then forgot the finale!!!
> 
> Good luck on this batch.  Practice makes perfect.


Yeah that one just slipped by me. It turned out good though.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

Jeff Wright said:


> Lol, I was actually referring to your venison post the other day when you had us all watching then forgot the finale!!!
> 
> Good luck on this batch.  Practice makes perfect.


I have a good feeling about today's cheese smoking. Time will tell.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 16, 2019)

Howdy Hawg. Not trying to micro manage but you might want to take some of the briquettes out. I only use 1. And if you can split your work finer that would help. Just don’t chop off your fingers. I use a handheld propane torch for lighting.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Howdy Hawg. Not trying to micro manage but you might want to take some of the briquettes out. I only use 1. And if you can split your work finer that would help. Just don’t chop off your fingers. I use a handheld propane torch for lighting.


To late but I only had 5. The heat has not gone above 65. Nice good light smoke so far.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

View attachment 385652


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 16, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> To late but I only had 5. The heat has not gone above 65. Nice good light smoke so far.



Sounds great


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 16, 2019)

Small, cool, smoking fires.
Cold Smoking. Emphasis on the Cold part.
And remember, when experimenting and starting out it is perfectly fine to taste test up to eating it all learning what you like. You can always get more cheese if you accidentally eat it all.

Oh, and No throwing it way anymore. Wait and see how it can age. ;^)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 16, 2019)

Giving you all the moral support I can hoping all goes well.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Small, cool, smoking fires.
> Cold Smoking. Emphasis on the Cold part.
> And remember, when experimenting and starting out it is perfectly fine to taste test up to eating it all learning what you like. You can always get more cheese if you accidentally eat it all.
> 
> Oh, and No throwing it away anymore. Wait and see how it can age. ;^)


I really think this batch will turn out good. After 1:30 min the chef alarm has not got above 69


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 16, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I really think this batch will turn out good. After 1:30 min the chef alarm has not got above 69



Sounds perfect!
You're cold smokin!
You can taste test....
I like to err towards the less is more side with cheese anymore.
I use to do too much smoke, I think. Anymore, I err towards less with the understanding I can put it back in if I choose too.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

Adding pics along the way


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 16, 2019)

If you need a taste tester for a second opinion, I'm available.
As a retired old fart, I'm usually available....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 16, 2019)

Hawging Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 16, 2019)

FlatBroke Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 16, 2019)

To be fair, your first attempt looked fine to me. <I love my cheese to take on that colour and then let it age>. So I'm sure you'll get your second attempt going fine.

Just remember that peppers get stronger then aged after smoking!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 16, 2019)

You got this!  I expect the changes you made will make a big difference.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 16, 2019)

Ok Hawg how about an update. How is the TBS rolling? Cheese done yet? Don’t keep us hanging we need more pics and an update.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 16, 2019)

Yep, about 5hrs in. Let's see the results
I'm guessing it will be a plus.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Ok Hawg how about an update. How is the TBS rolling? Cheese done yet? Don’t keep us hanging we need more pics and an update.


Just took the cheese off. 4 hour smoke. HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY! Gonna create new thread with all the pics. Will take a couple on minutes.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Yep, about 5hrs in. Let's see the results
> I'm guessing it will be a plus.


Pics coming soon. Happy smoker!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> You got this!  I expect the changes you made will make a big difference.


New thread with all the pics coming in a few min.


----------

